# Anche Valy822 taglia il primo traguardo



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulazioni e grazie! (anche se un po' in ritardo..)


----------



## lsp

Never too late... Congrats and Thanks!!


----------



## irene.acler

Congratulazioni Valy!


----------



## Saoul

Brava Valy, complimenti!


----------



## tie-break

Mi associo anch'io!
Complimenti!


----------



## Poianone

C'è un po' di spazio, che mi associo anch'io? 
Complimentissimi Valentina, Buon Postleanno!!


----------



## claudine2006

Augurissimi, Vale....e da ora ti aspettiamo con sempre maggiore frequenza nel forum italiano-español!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, Valy!  Tanti auguri per il tuo primo postiversario e grazie del tuo aiuto!

*Complimenti!!*​~ Elisabetta​


----------



## Cecilio

¡Enhorabuena por tu primer milenario, Valy!

¡Y que cumplas muchos más!


----------



## sabrinita85

Complimentoni!


----------



## Jana337

Complimenti, Valy! Ma fatti vedere nel forum tedesco! 

Jana


----------



## valy822

Che vergogna!   
Oggi 28 Febbraio...ho appena letto tutti i vostri messaggi..dicevo io...ma che è....non mi hanno proprio visto??!! Da mo che ho passato i mille ..scusatemi, vi ho sottovalutato...grazie infinite a tutti di cuore...non so che dire...sono io a dovervi ringraziare tutti..questo forum è straordinario..come voi!!  

PS. Da oggi in poi...Congrats Pages tutti i giorni!


----------



## _forumuser_

Tanti auguri anche alla Valy che porta sempre tanta allegria! Ci rivediamo tra un po' per i 2.000!


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSVALENTINA! *​


----------



## danalto

Uff, Necsus, mi hai strillato nelle orecchie! E ancora non sono del tutto sveglia, poffarbacco!
AguriZZimi, Val!


----------



## valy822

Grazie mille ragazzi..che bel risveglio!!!!


----------

